# He is working it better than Beyonce



## aziajs (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG!  He is awesome!  LMAO!

YouTube - Single Man dances to SINGLE LADIESYouTube - Beyonce - Single Ladies : OFFICIAL VIDEO !! (C) Sony/BMG


----------



## couturesista (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Single Man dances to SINGLE LADIES*

Well alrighty then! He worked it out!


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Single Man dances to SINGLE LADIES*

LOL he's awesome !


----------



## carandru (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Single Man dances to SINGLE LADIES*

LOL. He was getting it to every little beat!  I must admit, that one piece cut out unitard/bathing suit thing was killing me though.  But, I'll see past that since he was working it out!

And yea, i didn't like that whole "dancing in your bathing suit" thing when beyonce did it  either.  I am against dancing in anything that might expose the goodies with one unfortunate slip, lol.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2008)

AZIA!!! Do I even want to know why you had this vid?  lol

He was workin' it out Diva-style!  I loved that video.  Sure it's goofy, but he was obviously having fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm going to make myself one of those leotards.  You know, make sure the top cuts off above the boobs.  lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2008)

I can't stand that song, but he's working the hell out of that routine.


----------



## damsel (Oct 22, 2008)

omg, he killed it! fun times.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 22, 2008)

LMAO!

Werq it baby!

Makes me miss clubbing in San Fran.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG!!!! This is got to be one of my new you tube favs!!!! He is too cute!!!


----------



## Mac MaMa (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_OMG! He is awesome! LMAO!

YouTube - Single Man dances to SINGLE LADIES_

 
He needs some food. Fatty food.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 22, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 
that is so beautiful


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

lmao.


----------



## twobear (Oct 24, 2008)

Fabolous!  He is workin' it.  He needs to be on her tour.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

This song is now stuck in my head and it will not leave.


----------



## mommymac (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness!  That was so funny, hey I admire him though, if only I could keep that pace for 3:17 I'd be one fine lady!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_





Oh my goodness!  That was so funny, hey I admire him though, if only I could keep that pace for 3:17 I'd be one fine lady!_

 
That is a good workout.  Maybe I should make myself one of those leotards and work it in the living room?


----------



## aziajs (Oct 24, 2008)

It really is amazing.  If you play the videos at the same time it's crazy to see him do the routine.  He could have been the 4th girl.  There were some moves that I didn't even notice Beyonce doing until I saw him do it.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh yah he definitely did better then her. That was awesome.


----------



## redshesaidred (Oct 26, 2008)

werqit


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

oh
my
god
he
is
so
cute.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 26, 2008)

That man is an awesome performer.  He needs to go professional. Give that man a contract.  He blew me away.  I want that outfit too.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 26, 2008)

if this doesn't convince people to vote No on Prop 8, I don't know what will. 
I'll put a ring on _his_ finger!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 26, 2008)

i was having a pretty crappy day until now =D whoo lol he's rocking it


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 19, 2008)

He was on some talkshow and uh

YouTube - Shane Mercado Does Beyonce's "Single Ladies"

:3


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 19, 2008)

Check out this parody on SNL with Justin Timberlake.  It kicks in at 4:04 in. 

YouTube - Justin Timberlake and Beyonce "Single Ladies" - At SNL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 19, 2008)

Omg, what a cutie! LoL he was working it, okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay?!?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow he is on point. Im gonna watch both the videos together later.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the SNL skit.

Here is another rendition for you guys:

YouTube - Single Ladies Parody


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn, Azia.  Not cool!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somebody buy that man a jockstrap!  Somehow, I don't think Bonnie Hunt will be inviting him onto the show.


----------



## frocher (Nov 20, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh no no no. 
Aziajs, how did you come across this? 
I mean its clear he stuffed with a tube sock, but theres a little something else poking out that i do NOT need to see. no no no.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha oh my god i love this guy!! Someone at work sent that video around.. He's got some serious moves....


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG! the snl skit was hilarious. i lost my voice from laughing so much.

I heart JT. and beyonce is looking gorgeous!

edit: OMG that fat guy dancing in the leotard. LMFAO!!!!!!


----------

